# Wer frisst Teichschnecken?



## Geddi01 (22. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe mal eine Frage.
In diesem Sommer stellte sich heraus, dass wir nicht "nur" Moderliesschen im Teich haben, sondern auch noch 5 Rotaugen. (Ein Fischkenner, der ich über den Kanton organisieren konnte, hat die so bestimmt. Vermutlich über Pflanzen oder Vögel eingeschleppt.)
Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine unzähligen Moderliesschen weniger geworden sind. Zum Glück! Man sagte mir, das seien die Libellenlarven, von denen es unzählige hat.
Aber wer hat den die geschätzten 100 Teichschnecken gefressen? Ich finde keinen einzigen mehr.
Kann es sein, dass dies die Rotaugen sind?
Selbstverständlich werden diese bei mir nicht gefüttert, da die ja selber hineingeflogen gekommen sind.....???
Lieben Gruss Geddi01


----------



## flohkrebs (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichschnecken?*

hallo!
yepp...
Die fressen Wasserschnecken!
Wir haben wunderschöne __ Schnecken, mit kleinen Punkten auf dem Gehäuse - die *heissen* sogar nach dem Fisch, der sie bevorzugt frisst: die Schleihschnecke!  Forellen fressen auch Schnecken, eigentlich tun das alle Fische, die das Gehäuse knacken können.
Normalerweise vermehren sich die Schnecken aber genügend, dass sie trotzdem nicht aussterben! 

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichschnecken?*

Hi,

bei uns haben die Amseln entdeckt, dass die Wasserschnecken viiiiiiiel besser in den Schnabel passen, als die Landschwestern...das war es mit meinen Blasenschnecken, die sich doch so gut vermehrt hatten...


----------



## danyvet (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichschnecken?*

@ flohkrebs:
ich hab schleihschnecke gegoogelt, aber da kommt nix raus  schlägt mir nur schleimschnecke vor. hat die noch einen anderen namen auch? oder kannst du mal ein foto von der reinstellen? ich hab nämlich auch eine schnecke mit punkten. vielleicht hab ich auch so eine wie du?

@ geddi
meine libellenlarven fressen auch __ schnecken, steht zwar in keinem buch über __ libellen, aber ich hab sie beobachtet. nach dem motto "in der not frisst der teufel __ fliegen". vielleicht finden sie sonst nicht viel futter in meinem teich
lg dany


----------



## flohkrebs (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichschnecken?*

hallo!

oh, sorry!!
Da war bei mir ein "h" zuviel....
Sie heissen Schleischnecken oder auch Schnauzenschnecke...
Ich bin bei www.biofisch.at/schleie.htm auf die Idee gekommen, dass "meine __ Schnecken" so heissen - bei uns sind auch ein paar Schleien im Teich... 

OT: Die Schleien kriegt man aber so gut wie nie zu Gesicht...  Ich wundere mich eh manchmal, wie ihr es schafft, eure Fische immer so genau zu beobachten- mein Teich gleicht eher einer Wildniss, und wenn da ein Fisch verletzt wäre oder so - oh mein! ich würde das gar nicht mal merken...

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Geddi01 (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst Teichschnecken?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Unterdessen habe ich auch noch den anfangs beschriebenen Fischkenner gefragt. Er hat mir etliches aus seinen Fachbüchern rauskopiert. Und, es ist zu lesen, dass die Rotaugen unter anderem mit vorliebe Teichschnecken essen.
Für mich ist nun klar, diese Fische müssen raus. Die Frage ist nur wie?
Er meinte, es gebe 2 Möglichkeiten.
Die eine sei, ein Kescher mit 2-3 Steinen beschweren und über Wochen drinnen behalten. Dabei muss ich die Fische neu füttern und zwar immer genau über diesem Kescher. £Und eines Tages hebt man das Netz..... (Die Fische dürften in den Rhein ausgesetzt werden. Wird vom Kanton bewilligt...)Die zweite Variante, ich setze z.B. einen __ Hecht ein. Vermutlich werde ich mich für die zweite Variante entscheiden.
Muss aber noch genau abklären, wo ich so ein Fisch herbekomme und was nachher mit diesem geschieht.
Bin selber gespannt, wie es nun weiter geht.....
Also, nochmals, vielen Dank. Wenn ihr möchtet, halte ich euch auf dem laufenden....

Lieben Gruss Geddi


----------

